# Aufruf: Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Mitwirkung an der PCGH-Datenbank



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Aufruf: Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Mitwirkung an der PCGH-Datenbank*

						Ab sofort gibt es im PCGH-Extreme-Forum die Möglichkeit, seine Komponenteninfos per CPU-Z-Upload bereitzustellen und diese dann auch in einer Signatur unter seinen Postings auszugeben. Wie das genau funktioniert, erklären wir im Folgenden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Aufruf: Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Mitwirkung an der PCGH-Datenbank*


----------



## tripod (19. Juni 2020)

hab ich mit freude gleich mal mitgemacht.

das ding ist für faule menschen, wie mich, ideal. keine teilnahem an den freds mehr nötig.

p.s. juhu auch mal erster bei nem artikel


----------



## Norisk699 (19. Juni 2020)

Jeden Monat finde ich etwas arg mühsam. Kann man das nicht wenigstens 3 Monate lang als aktuellen Datensatz behandeln? 

Ansonsten super Sache.
&#128077;


----------



## lefskij (19. Juni 2020)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Jeden Monat finde ich etwas arg mühsam. Kann man das nicht wenigstens 3 Monate lang als aktuellen Datensatz behandeln?
> 
> Ansonsten super Sache.
> &#128077;



Monatlich finde ich schon ganz gut, denn wenn man die neuesten Kommentare auf der Hauptseite betrachtet - wie oft und regelmäßig dort jemand Tipps zum Aufrüsten möchte - sind möglichst zeitnahe Datenerfassungen schon recht sinnvoll. Wenn ich das im Artikel richtig gedeutet habe, muss man ja lediglich einmal pro Monat eine PN anklicken und somit bestätigen, dass sich nichts geändert hat, um mit seinen gespeicherten Daten fortzufahren...

Finde auch, dass das eine gute Sache ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Stroiner (20. Juni 2020)

Ich hab das jetzt 3 mal hochgeladen und jedes Mal steht da, dass ich noch keine Daten angegeben hätte


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juni 2020)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Jeden Monat finde ich etwas arg mühsam. Kann man das nicht wenigstens 3 Monate lang als aktuellen Datensatz behandeln?
> 
> Ansonsten super Sache.
> &#62541;



Für die Bequemlichkeit haben wir ja eingebaut, dass man seine Daten auch einfach per Mausklick erneuern kann. Sprich: 1x im Monat ein Mausklick reicht im Zweifel, wenn es keine Änderungen gibt.



Stroiner schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt 3 mal hochgeladen und jedes Mal steht da, dass ich noch keine Daten angegeben hätte



Solche Probleme bitte hier melden: Feedback zur Funktion: Hardware-Upload - Update: 28.05.2019


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2020)

Mir persönlich gefällt die riesige Signatur nicht. Dazu das dunkle Blau -- lenkt doch sehr ab. 
Vielleicht könnte man das etwas verkleinern oder eine stufenweise Transparenz anbieten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Juni 2020)

Bin natürlich bei so Zeug gerne dabei. 

Und es wäre schön wenn die  Signatur endlich das neue System anzeigen würde.


----------



## slasher (23. Juni 2020)

Hmm, eigentlich ist sowas doch mehr oder weniger nur zum angeben!? 

Ein Gentlemen hat und schweigt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Juni 2020)

Hab meine Angaben auch komplett gelöscht.

Irgendwie wird das immer mehr zu einer Datensammel-Aktion.
Kann man auch sicher gut auswerten und weiterverwenden, wie auch immer.

Nee, ich behalt' meine Infos zukünftig eher für mich.
Bietet man auch weniger Angriffsfläche. 

Hab die Sigs jetzt eh ausgeblendet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Juni 2020)

Aber bei den Polls machst du noch mit? Am Ende dienen die Daten ja auch dazu, euch bessere (Zielgruppen-nähere) Benchmarks zu servieren.

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Aber bei den Polls machst du noch mit?



Aktuell nicht. Wollte mal weniger tippeln. Kostet auch alles Zeit.

Machen doch noch genug mit, für einen %-Durchschnitt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Juni 2020)

Was würde woh passieren, wenn alle so denken? Überleg's dir einfach nochmal. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Niza (23. Juni 2020)

Nette Aktion habe direkt auch mal mitgemacht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was würde woh passieren, wenn alle so denken?



Ich glaub meine fehlende Stimme wird durch die Doppel-, Dreifach- und 10-fach Accounts mehr als wett gemacht. 
(Oder werden die irgendwie verhindert/geblockt ?  )


PS: Glaube nur _der_ Statistik, die du _selber_ gefälscht hast. 


edit: Aber ihr habt doch sicher schon eine fertige Antwort auf diese Frage parat, was mit den Mehrfach-Accounts hier bei PCGH ist, in wie fern die jeweils abstimmen dürfen/können(und was das mit den Ergebnissen macht).


----------



## ntropy83 (24. Juni 2020)

Sind schon big navi Grakas in der DB aufgetaucht ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Juni 2020)

ntropy83 schrieb:


> Sind schon big navi Grakas in der DB aufgetaucht ?



Werden die jemals auftauchen?


----------



## ntropy83 (24. Juni 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Werden die jemals auftauchen?



Ja klar, das wird jetzt eine Erfolgskette:

Ryzen -> Renoir -> BigNavi


----------



## KaterTom (24. Juni 2020)

@ChrisMK72: Warum auf einmal so negativ, was ist denn los?


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2020)

devline schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Idee um korrekte Daten in einem sauberen Verfahren ohne Tippfehler etc. in eine Datenbank zu bekommen.
> Das ganze mit wenig Aufwand
> 
> Die Signatur hat auch was, vielleicht kann man da als User die Farben für Hintergrund und Schrift selbst wählen? Ggf Schriftart und Anordnung.



Später mal - aber falscher Thread fürs technische Feedback. 



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> edit: Aber ihr habt doch sicher schon eine fertige Antwort auf diese Frage parat, was mit den Mehrfach-Accounts hier bei PCGH ist, in wie fern die jeweils abstimmen dürfen/können(und was das mit den Ergebnissen macht).


Mehrfach-Accounts sind nicht erwünscht und werden gesperrt. Daten von gesperrten Accounts werden in den Statistiken vom System ignoriert.


----------



## Markzzman (29. Juni 2020)

Find die Hardware Komponenten und die Details die man zu den jeweiligen Hardwareteilen angeben kann zu dünn.

Für die Datenbank sicher brauchbar.
Aber als Signatur, die nicht nur zum flexen benötigt wird, sondern auch mal um sich über Probleme o.ä. zum jeweiligen Rechner zu unterhalten, gibt die Signatur - die man aus den Datenbank Angaben sich erstellen kann - zu wenig Infos her.


----------



## Basileukum (29. Juni 2020)

Funktioniert ganz flux, auch die Signatur ist lustig gemacht.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (29. Juni 2020)

naja wenn man nur ein PC hat mag das mit der Sig gut klappen aber...


----------



## MSI-Fan (12. Juli 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab meine Angaben auch komplett gelöscht.
> 
> Irgendwie wird das immer mehr zu einer Datensammel-Aktion.
> Kann man auch sicher gut auswerten und weiterverwenden, wie auch immer.
> ...



Für den User zuliebe wird das nicht gemacht ist doch klar! Möcht auch gar ned wissen was die mit diesen Daten machen, daher interessiert mich dies auch nicht die Bohne und von mir gibt es keine Daten.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (12. Juli 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Möcht auch gar ned wissen was die mit diesen Daten machen,


In erster Linie Statistiken auswerten für die Diagramme in den Artikeln. (zB. Nutzung von AMD, Intel, NVIDIA Hardware oder "der meistgenutzter Prozessor")
Also alles was bisher hauptsächlich über die Umfragen im Forum gemacht wurde:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/121

Ansonsten unterliegt natürlich auch die User-Datenverarbeitung von PCGH der DSGVO - wie bei allen Unternehmen in der EU.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juli 2020)

Wie sieht es mit der Option aus, die Hardware von mehr als einem PC hochzuladen?
Zumindest für die Statistik wäre es doch interessant.


----------



## Basileukum (12. Juli 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Für den User zuliebe wird das nicht gemacht ist doch klar! Möcht auch gar ned wissen was die mit diesen Daten machen, daher interessiert mich dies auch nicht die Bohne und von mir gibt es keine Daten.



Tja, die hier nicht viel. Die Frage ist eher, wer dann die Metadaten zusammenfaßt und wer noch so naiv ist, an "Datenschutz" zu glauben. Ohne Amazon, Gesichtsbuch, Paypal, elektronische Wahlen usw. usw. usw. und Konsorten geht ja nicht mehr viel, und anstatt vorher ("Digitalisierung" etc.) die Parasiten und deren Kreise zu benennen (welche sich anscheinend in allen Kulturen, Regionen, Rassen, Völkern, Geschlechtern und Regionen etc. breit gemacht haben) und diese dann auszujäten, haben wir halt alle mitgemacht, da wirkt eine Datenbank hier eher mau dagegen. Mal ganz ehrlich, aber da wäre es halt auch gut wenn man sein Resthirn aktiviert. 

Aber es braucht noch etwas Schmerz im Hirn der dumpfen Massen.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Option aus, die Hardware von mehr als einem PC hochzuladen?


Falscher Thread.  Habe im korrekten dazu aber auch schon ein paar mal was geschrieben.



Basileukum schrieb:


> [..]und wer noch so naiv ist, an "Datenschutz" zu glauben.


Es gab Phasen, da träumte ich von dem Thema. Wir nehmen das ernst. Meine Zeitinvestitionen in das Thema in den letzten 3 Jahren schreien das geradezu. ^^


----------



## Kupferrrohr (20. Juli 2020)

Hab mal mitgemacht. 
Wundert mich nur, dass mein Hauptmonitor mit 60hz angegeben wird und nicht mit 144hz

EDIT 
Ok, den Artikel mal zu Ende lesen hilft ... ist noch zu früh ....


----------



## XXTREME (22. Juli 2020)

slasher schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich ist sowas doch mehr oder weniger nur zum angeben!?  Ein Gentlemen hat und schweigt



Oder der Gentleman hat nix zum "angeben" und schweigt deshalb .


----------



## gloriav (24. Januar 2021)

Habe es probiert aber in der Signatur ist nichts und eine vorschau, suche ich vergebens.


----------

